# Supplier Problems



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I can't find Prairie Fragrances. When I try the website, I get a 'This page cannot be found' message. ???? Anyone know what's going on with them or are they not in business anymore?

Alternasense-I placed an order on 10/09 and received an e-mail from paypal. Nothing from the supplier. Tried their phone and it beeps like it's out of order. Sent e-mails to 3 different addresses (one off the e-mail from paypal, one off Alternasenses 'Contact Us' page on website, one off their 'About Us' page). The first two came back as undeliverable. Haven't heard anything back from the 3rd. Any clue as to what's up with them?

UPS also seems to have lost one pkg out of three of my order from Columbus Foods. :/

Yanno, tryin to figure out what to order from who and who not to order what from has got me a bit frustrated ya think? :crazy Welcome to the wacky world of goats, huh? :really


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Denise if I am not mistaken she died and is no longer in business.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes, Susan Anderson of prairie fragrances has died, so thats out
Alternasense, I did order from them once, once was enough, same as you the order took forever
Call Mike from Columbus foods and see if he can help you with your lost package..
Sounds like the shipping fairies are getting you.. 
Barb


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

I was thinking the other day that the supplier list really needs to be updated because there are several on the list that are not in business any longer. There are also others that could be added to the list.

Linda


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Linda do you mind contacting Barb so she can delete them and add the ones you like? You order from so many different ones than I do. Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, that is too bad about Prairie Fragrances. SherrieC had gave me some and I really wanted more of the Grapefruit-Jasmine and Rosehip-Jasmine (and maybe a couple others, but I threw the bottles away-arrrr-and wasn't sure if that's where they were from: Lotus and Brown Sugar-Fig). The grapefruit I'd used with DB and it is SUPER.

Guess I'll just wait on the alternasense order. It's just coloring that I wanted to play with. 

Yup, gonna contact Columbus (good to have a name though-THANKS) and UPS. Missing pkgs aren't good-especially when the website says they've been delivered. :/


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I've ordered from Alternasense several times. They are somewhat slow but I have never had a problem. It usually takes 2-3 weeks to get my order.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

BB has rose-hip jasmine that is lovely. I believe it did well in CP too. It's been awhile since it didn't sell well in soap I only use if for bath bombs now.


----------

